# Wiring for display fridges



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Submit an RFI. There's no single method to wire them.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

floor box?


----------



## MightyGeeno (May 21, 2012)

*What we do in California...*

You've got to get power to the unit(s). Is there an available path via ceilings walls or posts you can run the appropriate raceways and boxes. If not you should consider using an underground raceway in accordance with the code requirements and your authority having jurisdiction. I don't think anyone is such a cheapskate that they would jeopardize anyone's safety vs. follow up your installation with new or repaired flooring. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CDN EC said:


> Never done a retail shop before, but have this small ice cream shop I'm bidding.
> 
> They have three display fridges in an "L" formation, each about 4' long by 4' high with wiring in the bottom front part of the fridge via cord and plug.
> 
> ...


We do tons of supermarkets and we often run MC under one case to reach another.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've run a 4" pvc thru a table saw lengthwise and set one half of it flush into the slab pour so that there is a floor channel to run mc cables across under display cases to reach other ones. It isn't a wet location cause nothing is in or under concrete, its just a cool way to get a dip in the floor without having to buy beer for the masons doing the slab to get them to make a concrete cutout channel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I've run a 4" pvc thru a table saw lengthwise and set one half of it flush into the slab pour so that there is a floor channel to run mc cables across under display cases to reach other ones. It isn't a wet location cause nothing is in or under concrete, its just a cool way to get a dip in the floor without having to buy beer for the masons doing the slab to get them to make a concrete cutout channel.


So you made a dirt, water and mouse poop trap, awesome.


We just snake the cables under the cases on top of the slab.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So you made a dirt, water and mouse poop trap, awesome.
> 
> 
> We just snake the cables under the cases on top of the slab.


you forgot about the roaches.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Burying in concrete is not an option in this one; the plumber who brought me in on this job said we can only chisel down to 1.5" because of something in the floor. Code here requires 2" cover over AC90. 

My original thought was to the AC in strut and along the bottom front of the fridges but the owners ruled it out.

Coming down from above may be an option; only way I've done that before is with 1-1/4" pipe going into desktops, but since the tops of the fridges are glass, maybe 1" run into the side with an LB for each fridge?


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the unit?


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have done a few grocery stores and we have always ran the BX under the units with no issues.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

mattwright999 said:


> Do you have a picture of the unit?












..and a second look at the pic shows this one is actually off the ground. :laughing:

I thought all three were flat on the ground, must just be the other two :whistling2:



BBQ said:


> We do tons of supermarkets and we often run MC under one case to reach another.





darren79 said:


> I have done a few grocery stores and we have always ran the BX under the units with no issues.



So at least for this one, if you're running the cable underneath, are you bringing it up through the bottom of the unit and hardwiring it or installing a box?


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it fully enclosed all the way around or can you open a access panel and get underneath of it. If you can run wire underneath of it you may be able to put a 1110 with the plug underneath and plug it in.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I lost the bid by about $200 (the amount I charged for dealing with the permit, etc.) I guess the guy who won it doesn't like to be paid for that stuff eh? :laughing:


----------



## cortez (Oct 23, 2011)

CDN EC said:


> Thanks for the replies. I lost the bid by about $200 (the amount I charged for dealing with the permit, etc.) I guess the guy who won it doesn't like to be paid for that stuff eh? :laughing:


Here in the city there is no need for permits if the restuarant is from one of the many commercial associations that somehow have the city look a blind-eye to any permits. There are Korean, Greek, Chinese, Vietnamese, ect. "associations" that have some sort of magical powers where a complete rebuild of a flower shop into a restaurant (all trades !!!) and no inspector will show up even on a multi month job. 

Political juice comes easy to these due to dealing with political entities in their original country.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

cortez said:


> Here in the city there is no need for permits if the restuarant is from one of the many commercial associations that somehow have the city look a blind-eye to any permits. There are Korean, Greek, Chinese, Vietnamese, ect. "associations" that have some sort of magical powers where a complete rebuild of a flower shop into a restaurant (all trades !!!) and no inspector will show up even on a multi month job.
> 
> Political juice comes easy to these due to dealing with political entities in their original country.


These folks were Russians. I'm under the impression that (at least here), they get more attention if they're an ethnic minority due to the amount of sometimes-skilled unlicensed manpower there is here


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Was the customer Russian, the electricians, or both?


----------

